# CDs bündeln



## Paulner (16. März 2014)

*CDs bündeln*

Hallo,

ich habe folgende Frage: ich möchte gerne ein Image meiner CDs/DVDs auf Festplatte speichern. Also, dass ich beispielsweise, dass ich um Empire Earth II installieren zu können, nicht mehr eine CD einlegen muss, sondern von meiner externen Festplatte installiere, meinetwegen mit CD-Key und allen anderern Barrieren. Um dem zu vor zu greifen: nein, ich habe mir die Spiele gekauft; ich würde nur gerne die CDs auf dem Dachboden lagern bzw. meine Spielesammlung zentral griffbereit haben.
Geht das? Und wenn ja, wie?

Lg
Paulner


----------



## benTi1985 (16. März 2014)

*AW: CDs bündeln*

Es gibt diverse Tools mit denen man Images (Dateiendung ".iso") von seinen DVDs/CDs anfertigen kann. Die kannst dann einfach auf einer externen Platte lagern und ung gut ist. Die CD-Keys kannst dir ja dann in einerm Textdokument abspeichern und bei Bedarf mit Copy-Paste einfügen.


----------



## xeno75 (16. März 2014)

*AW: CDs bündeln*

Bei Games könnte es aber sein das ein Kopierschutz überwunden werden muss...Leider wird es auch legalen Nutzern erschwert ihre Daten so zu nutzen wie man lustig ist.


----------



## bofferbrauer (17. März 2014)

*AW: CDs bündeln*



xeno75 schrieb:


> Bei Games könnte es aber sein das ein Kopierschutz überwunden werden muss...Leider wird es auch legalen Nutzern erschwert ihre Daten so zu nutzen wie man lustig ist.


 
Das ist das Hauptproblem wenn man seine Spielesammlung in .iso Dateien umwandeln will

Als Programm kann ich dir Daemon Tools vorschlagen. Ich benutze es schon seit Jahren und hatte eigentlich keine Probleme damit. Man kann schon in der Gratisversion (Lite) bis zu 4 Virtuelle Laufwerke gleichzeitig am laufen haben um seine isos abzuspielen und unterstützt auch weniger gängige Disc Image Formate. Isos erstellen geht natürlich auch.

News :: DAEMON-Tools.cc

Ein nachteil: Das Programm wird versuchen noch weitere Software mit zu installieren, aber einfach die Häkchen entfernen und dann geht das auch ohne Zusatzsoftware.


----------

